# Wanted: Steel forks.



## Hugh Manatee (23 Apr 2018)

Hi everyone. I am after a set of forks as close to this spec as possible.

Quality (531) steel forks.
One inch size.
200mm or more of threaded steerer.
Dropout eye preferred.
Separate crown style.
Standard road rather than track rake.

In reality, I'm not going to be too fussy! At the moment it is looking cheaper to get a new frame and forks somewhere! I would however, rather use what I already have.

Thanks.


----------



## I like Skol (23 Apr 2018)

Oh No! Didn't buy THIS did you?


----------



## Hugh Manatee (23 Apr 2018)

Certainly not! I have got a set of forks that look very much like those however!


----------



## Cycleops (23 Apr 2018)

Maybe @biggs682 has something?


----------



## biggs682 (23 Apr 2018)

Cycleops said:


> Maybe @biggs682 has something?



Thanks @Cycleops 

@Hugh Manatee i have nothing in steel at the moment


----------



## Hugh Manatee (23 Apr 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Thanks @Cycleops
> 
> @Hugh Manatee i have nothing in steel at the moment



Ah well. Let me know if anything turns up. I'm using my old mountain bike on slicks at the moment and I still have Spare Bike#1 if I manage to develop any leg muscles!


----------



## I like Skol (23 Apr 2018)

[QUOTE 5223019, member: 9609"]I have some G Sharp but they are not for sale
[/QUOTE]
You have no time for messing about with bike bits! That fence desperately needs a coat of creosote.....


----------



## bigjim (24 Apr 2018)

I've got these. £8 pickup North Manchester. Decent cond. Temporary arrangement for you maybe?


----------



## Hugh Manatee (24 Apr 2018)

@bigjim I'm not sure the steerer is quite long enough. I think I measured mine from the bearing race. If I find myself up your way, I'll definitely drop you a PM.

At £8 it is worth the risk. Any idea what they're made of?


----------



## bigjim (24 Apr 2018)

Hugh Manatee said:


> @bigjim I'm not sure the steerer is quite long enough. I think I measured mine from the bearing race. If I find myself up your way, I'll definitely drop you a PM.
> 
> At £8 it is worth the risk. Any idea what they're made of?


They are Careera so not gas pipe. I don't think they are heavy. I should imagine they would be under 501, but don't know what that is.


----------



## hobo (20 May 2018)

These any good to you, just got surface rust on . 531 off a Carlton.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (20 May 2018)

@hobo They might be good. They are 700c rather than 27"? Where are you?


----------



## hobo (23 May 2018)

They are 27 but i used 700c in them ok.
I live near Mow cop (killer mile).


----------



## Hugh Manatee (25 May 2018)

hobo said:


> They are 27 but i used 700c in them ok.
> I live near Mow cop (killer mile).



Ah, I think they would need to be 700c as the brakes I have are shallow drop. I may well be up that way later in the summer dropping my daughter off for DoE. I might well be in touch.


----------

